# just upgraded to 1511, internet connection keeps dropping



## ianhtsg (Jul 26, 2006)

Have upgraded to (Windows 10) 1511. 
Since the upgrade my Wi-Fi Internet connection keeps dropping out, other laptops in the house and smartphones are still connected with Wi-Fi access.
I troubleshoot the connection and am told the Windows Wireless service has stopped, I can restart the service again as an administrator, but I did not need to before the upgrade.
Has anyone any idea how I can resolve this?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Do you mean the WLAN AutoConfig service ? Is it set to automatic start ?

What OS did you upgrade from ?


----------



## ianhtsg (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks for the reply, I upgraded to Windows 10 in the summer and have just updated to windows 10 - 1511
this laptop and 2 other laptops were upgraded to Windows 10 and were all connecting ok.
I upgrade this one 2 days ago, and the internet keeps dropping out, when i go through troubleshooting, the laptop says Windows Wireless service has stopped, i can start it again. if i connect to the router direct the connection is ok


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

I think there is a rollback feature in Device Manager under Properties. If there was a update to the driver, then you can rollback.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I don't have a 'Windows Wireless' service in my Windows 10, what's the one you mention called in the services.msc list ?


----------



## ianhtsg (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks Lunar Lander but the rollback feature is greyed out in device manager

Allan, the *Windows Network Diagnostics* reads 'The Windows Wireless Service is not running on this computer' and on Notifications it is greyed out

Cheers for your time guys


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Ok, type Services into the search area, click on 'services desktop app' at the top of the list, scroll down to WLAN AutoConfig and see if it's running and what Startup Type it is, should be Automatic, let us know.


----------



## ianhtsg (Jul 26, 2006)

'WLAN AutoConfig' is not running but Startup Type is set at Automatic. 
I am hard wired at the moment 

Cheers


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

If it's using wired at the moment it probably won't start that WLAN... service.


----------



## ianhtsg (Jul 26, 2006)

I am only using wired when the wireless connection drops out. 
i started the WLAN service physically as it didnt start automatically (even though the service is set to start that way) but it still dropped out, this time though on notifications it isnt greyed out.
I have just restarted and am currently wireless, so will update later

Cheers


----------



## ianhtsg (Jul 26, 2006)

strangely i have had a wireless connection with the WLAN service running, until i have just plugged in the laptop to charge, then the connection dropped out.
I am still charging and have just restarted the WLAN service, and have connected wirelessly ........ completely dumbfounded??????


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Whats the make and model of the PC 
Are you using Chrome browser at all ?


----------



## ianhtsg (Jul 26, 2006)

Its a Toshiba, satellite 
yep using Chrome


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

every time you start the PC the WLAN service is stopped 
is that correct 
if so try safemode with networking and see if in that mode, its running

*Safemode with networking*
(sometimes wireless does not work with safemode )
For Windows 10
http://www.7tutorials.com/4-ways-boot-safe-mode-windows-10
http://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/2304-safe-mode-start-windows-10-a.html


----------



## ianhtsg (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks will try that if it happens again
i went on holiday before Christmas.... shut the laptop down (as i had several times before).......... this time for 8 days, when rebooted no wireless problems

Will update if it reoccurs, thanks for the help


----------

